# hunting cabin and taxes



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

My mother in law owns 240 acres in west Texas. It has no structures on it. She told me I can build a hunting cabin/bol on it. I am trying to figure out if putting a hunting cabin that is completely off grid will effect her property taxes and if so how do I know how much it will change it


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

You would need to contact a local boro or whatever you have in your area.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Typically any new structure will add "value" to a property in the eyes of the taxing agency. That's why they want you to have a permit to build. It lets them know what's going on so they can reassess. 

That's what I like about our township. As long as your not building a new McMansion, they don't really care what you do.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Texas is a big place. As it stands now, unless you are in some extra territorial jurisdiction (near a town) no permit is required. Only permit generally required is for septic system. That said, I have a hunting cabin on my place that has electricity and well water but no septic system. It is small, 8' x 12". I am not taxed on it. There is a county tax appraisal district that handles all the taxing entities, county, school district, etc. Some are more picky than others.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You need to check your laws (or not) ...

No electricity or farm building we are good to go. Now if we add power, that is a whole different ball game.

Best of luck!


----------



## Trinka (Feb 16, 2013)

Locally here if it has a ......roof..........it affects the tax rate...

doesn't matter what type of building.....


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

So...um....if you are off grid, etc, who's gonna know you have a cabin? Why would someone need to know?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

If/when you do check with your town, as already mentioned, ask at what point a permit (and thus taxes) becomes required. Around here, anything under 100 sq/ft doesn't get counted. If you put in an 8x12' building, they don't care. If that's true in your area, put in one or 2 (or more) of those.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

DJgang said:


> So...um....if you are off grid, etc, who's gonna know you have a cabin? Why would someone need to know?


Texas might be a little backward but the taxing authorities are still smart enough to use satelite imagery. My little hunting cabin is even on topo maps.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

back in the late 1800's and early1900's, Louisiana would tax a home by the number of rooms in it. that included All rooms, closets, pantrys, ect. that's why most older home in the south don't have closets. they would use armoires and clothes presses. now they use square footage. and old way for house use to be putting the living portion on one side of a porch or deck and the cooking part on another. that way if you had a cooking fire you had a chance to save the living part. they were called Dog Trots.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I know there is no permit required for the cabin because I checked on that but I did not ask about taxes


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

You'll have to check with the county the property is located in, and probably the closest town as well.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't forget about the local school district.


----------

